# I got my baby today!!!



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my today baby, he is such a sweetheart. Skye already likes him and he wants to follow her around everywhere. I see a good friendship growing from the two<3 And he totally does have a heart on his back. I guess everything happens for a reason and I wasn't ment to have my Orlando bird because this beauty was at home waiting for me. He was totally worth the two hour drive. Now to just think of a name.....


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

He's gorgeous. Definitely has a heart on his back. That's so cool. 

You didn't quarantine him??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The 6th picture 

"Hey! A new friend! Let's make out!!!" :rofl:


What about quarantine?


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I have central heat/air and its too cold to keep it off so there really isn't much point in quarantining him. Skyes quarantine from Lucky only lasted a week... my parents complained about the noise because we kept her in the living room. But he seems very active and alert. Plus the breeder seemed very educated on what she was doing. I'm not too worried... and I have the money if anything happens and I need to take them to the vet (knock on wood). 

Lougirl, exactly what I was thinking... Skye obviously doesn't understand he is a baby and shouldn't be doing that kind of thing


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She should at least buy him dinner


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Omg...the tongue picture!! Too cute.
He's so pretty. Reminds me of my Freya. Is he a DNA sexed male?


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

No but his parents have only produced whiteface lutino females and pied/pearl males. I posted the parents colors on national cockatiel society and got a confirmation so he should be a male. He is only two months old so I'll probably end up getting impatient and DNA sexing him to make sure. But dad is a wf lutino split pied mom is a wf pearl pied.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> She should at least buy him dinner


LOL! Or at least share millet.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe if Mom was a pearl, he could be either gender -- but I'm no expert. Either way he's gorgeous!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I believe if Mom was a pearl, he could be either gender -- but I'm no expert. Either way he's gorgeous!


I sure hope he isn't... I'd still love him but I'd be pretty bummed if both my "male" tiels turned out to be female... at least with this one it will be easy to tell if he doesn't lose his pearls (which honestly won't be a horrible thing as his pearls are quite beautiful)... Skye was a little harder to tell....


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what I was told


> WF lutino/pied, pearl cock X WF pearl pied hen = wf lutinos, wf lutino pieds, wf lutino pearls, and wf lutino pearl pieds in females only. Then wf, wf pearl, wf pied and wf pearl pied males only.
> 
> Your baby's parents are what you call a sex linked pair, you are able to tell gender of all the babies at hatching or as they feather out.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a little cutie, congrats!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooooh a WF pearl pied!








That heart on his back is so awesome!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, what a gorgeous baby!  It's really cute they are already getting along, sort of 

But this is not true:



BabyPanda said:


> This is what I was told


_Quote:

WF lutino/pied, pearl cock X WF pearl pied hen = wf lutinos, wf lutino pieds, wf lutino pearls, and wf lutino pearl pieds in females only. Then wf, wf pearl, wf pied and wf pearl pied males only.
Your baby's parents are what you call a sex linked pair, you are able to tell gender of all the babies at hatching or as they feather out._

Yes, all the whiteface lutino mutations will be girls. But all the others, such as your whiteface pearl pied can be either gender. So it can be either a boy or a girl 
But what gender it is, it is one beautiful tiel!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the heart!!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

What a beautiful bird  congratulations on getting him/her home! If you can't quarantine, I highly recommend testing for psittacosis. I believe it costs about 20 something from Avian Biotech. I cannot stress how important it is to test for it, having lost a fair few birds to it


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats. He's beautiful. That heart is so unique. Skye sure doesn't waste no time in getting cosy does she?


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

catalinadee said:


> What a beautiful bird  congratulations on getting him/her home! If you can't quarantine, I highly recommend testing for psittacosis. I believe it costs about 20 something from Avian Biotech. I cannot stress how important it is to test for it, having lost a fair few birds to it


Already requested a test, as well as a DNA so I can see if he is really a he....



> Congrats. He's beautiful. That heart is so unique. Skye sure doesn't waste no time in getting cosy does she?


She was curious that picture... It seems now he always wants to be by her and she is scared of his bad landing skills.... He keeps trying to land on top of her lol


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful! How lucky those 2 have hit it off so quickly! Wow! He's a beauty. Can't believe you found him on Craig's list. 8 weeks old? Is he hand raised or parent raised?


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Lara said:


> Beautiful! How lucky those 2 have hit it off so quickly! Wow! He's a beauty. Can't believe you found him on Craig's list. 8 weeks old? Is he hand raised or parent raised?


He was hand raised, he is already so lovey I can't believe I found him on craigslist either!!! The other two are already sold as well, all three babies were beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow so beautiful I just love that heart on his back! I love pearls they just look so neat!! They are so cute together, happy they are so friendly!


----------



## Donna63 (Dec 9, 2013)

Both of your birds are beautiful and your newest is adorable. Have you thought up a name for him yet?


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you and yes I named him Frosty.


----------



## Donna63 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool name for a cool bird.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

He is stunning! I want him!! 
If he goes missing in the middle of the night don't come to mine he wont be here  lol.
You could call him 'kokoro' it means Heart/mind/spirit in Japanese 
xxx


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just realised you have named him already!! I should finish reading a post before I comment! lol!!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah I wished you would have commented before! My rabbits name is Totoro so their names would have gone nice together and I love the meaning. I don't think he knows his name yet...


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

Gorgeous baby, congrats!


----------

